# does want there betta's drawn? =]



## betta lover1507

i be glad to draw any one's betta's if they want me to but it will take me time though :-D. am a bit nervous though too :lol:. just ask me, also dend me a pic through the thread thanks :-D.


----------



## betta lover1507

i guess no one wants drawings hm


----------



## Dozzem

O.O I want art!!!! 

Of my Ula please any way you want!!! Take your time!


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i'll try my best =]]
he a double tail right?


----------



## Dozzem

I don't think so. He is a HM


----------



## betta lover1507

in the photo he looks like a dt.


----------



## betta lover1507

it might take me tomarrow to finish it is that ok? ( pretty fish btw)


----------



## betta lover1507

here is little ula: (sorry that it dosen't really look like him got nervous tell if you want me to try again)








i hope you like it =3


----------



## betta lover1507

thx for letting me draw your betta it was fun! i dont know why really no one wants me to draw : ( i got a little addicted on drawing bettas XP)








^ that was drawn for one of my best betta's ever








this was one of my best v








my camera made it a little vivid then it is xP


----------



## EverythingNice55

Hi! Could you please draw my fish, Mr. Jingles? If the picture is too dark, just tell me, OK? Here's a picture:











Thanks so much! Please take your time. Please message me when it's finished!


----------



## EverythingNice55

I really love your betta drawings! <3


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks you, that means a lot to me =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

here is mr.jingles:
(i hope you like it)








sorry if he dosen't look like him =[


----------



## betta lover1507

any one else wants drawings??


----------



## betta lover1507

every thing nice i fixed mr.jingles because two fins where different colors


----------



## EverythingNice55

GASP!!! Ohhh! Thanks so much! It's so beautiful!! It looks like him!!! Ohhh! Thank you!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome =]]


----------



## SassyBetta

oooo i do i do 
here are three pics of my boy obsidian, id love for you to draw him


----------



## betta lover1507

i will get on it right away =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

here is obsidian ( got a little lazy on the tail sorry):








i hope you like him =]]


----------



## SassyBetta

where is it? i dont see the picture


----------



## youlovegnats

@Sassy- I don't see *ANY* of the pictures. :/


----------



## betta lover1507

i'll try again:








http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2509&pictureid=17093


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry i dont noe why you are not able to see them. =[


----------



## TheCheese909

OH! I would love one of either of my boys if you are still drawing.  If you are i'll post acouple pictures of them.


----------



## betta lover1507

am still drawing (never loose the passion) show me the fishies=]]


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'd love to see your work bettalover but I can't see pics either.  Maybe you could upload them to photobucket and link them or put up an image code.


----------



## TheCheese909

YAY!  I saw acouple of the ones you did and thought they were very cute. I used to draw all the time, but i've got a touch of arthritis (at 20 years old! bah.) so it's hard for me to draw anything anymore.


This one is Psych, he's a HalfMoon, i've had him since Valentines Day this year. He LOVES attention and even likes to be pet. lol Here are a few pictures of him, he loves posing for pictures so I couldn't figure out what one I like the best, so I figured i'de show you a few. lol

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/...422880755_100000300987131_785213_698956_n.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q220/thecheese909/DSC07861.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q220/thecheese909/DSC07862.jpg



And here is EP (Epilepsy) his fins are a little torn because he got stuck in the filter :\ but he's also a HalfMoon. A few pictures so you can see what colours he his. 

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q220/thecheese909/EP-1.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q220/thecheese909/EP2.jpg

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/...83130849_100000300987131_777462_4516665_n.jpg



You don't have to do both, i'm leaving it all up to you. Surprise me  take your time too.


----------



## FireKidomaru

I love your fishes!! Your very talented  could you chose anyone of my fish from my album please  thank you


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i will try


----------



## betta lover1507

are the last three pics are the same betta right?


----------



## fightergirl2710

You can always register there.. Its free


----------



## betta lover1507

ok


----------



## betta lover1507

let me try them now 
ula:








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums...ta fish drawings/?action=view&current=ula.png
mr.jingles:








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums...h drawings/?action=view&current=mrjingles.png
obsidian:








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums...awings/?action=view&current=bettadraiwng1.png

i hope you could see them now {=]]


----------



## fightergirl2710

Yes! I can  
They look great betta lover :3


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks =33


----------



## TheCheese909

Yes, the last three are of the same betta.


----------



## betta lover1507

ok am starting on Epilepsy now=]


----------



## betta lover1507

it might take tomorrow to finish them all is that ok? sorry i a little depressed and am late on these drawings sorry =[[


----------



## betta lover1507

here is Epilepsy though: (am sorry if it dosen't look like him am a little un-focused)








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums...sh drawings/?action=view&current=Epilepsy.png
i kinda try a different method though ;|


----------



## betta lover1507

heres psych: 








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums... fish drawings/?action=view&current=psych.png
i hope you like it =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

fire kidomaru i will get on yours


----------



## fightergirl2710

Psych looks great! Very cute


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks =]] just need to finish one more i will be finish for now


----------



## TheCheese909

Aww <3 they are so cute! Thank you so much.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Oh wow! I like that betta as well!  You're a very good artist, and you really get the job done ASAP!!!


----------



## BettaGirl290

i can't see the photos at all.


----------



## youlovegnats

Wow...pretty good! 
Would you mind drawing Smirnoff for me?? 















Keep it up!


----------



## betta lover1507

i will get on smirnoff after i finish fire kidormaru sorry it is taking long my cousin distracted me for the day i will try to get it done tomarrow i am soo sorry


----------



## youlovegnats

hahaha, stop saying sorry! xDD


----------



## betta lover1507

o sorry (i did it again) XP


----------



## betta lover1507

o sorry (i did it again) XP


----------



## betta lover1507

here is jazz (is that how you spell his name right?):








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Steel_Reaper/my%20betta%20fish%20drawings/?action=view&current=jazz.png
i hope you like it =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

here is Smirnoff:








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Steel_Reaper/my%20betta%20fish%20drawings/?action=view&current=smirnoff.png
i hope you like it =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

any one else would like a drawing?? am open yet again


----------



## youlovegnats

OMG! I love it! ^__^ thanks so much!!!

do you want to do Mars for me too? 
He's in my icon :3


----------



## betta lover1507

ok then =]]


----------



## youlovegnats

yay!!


----------



## betta lover1507

it will be up tomarrow if not in two days


----------



## betta lover1507

here is mars sorry i didn't do it earlier the internet didn't let me and then i went somewhere afterwards it been finished though:
the photo won't upload for some reason so here is a link
http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Steel_Reaper/my%20betta%20fish%20drawings/?action=view&current=mars-1.png


----------



## betta lover1507

any one else? am open "again" i could also do paper drawings ( i have no scanner so it would look like this): this top one is my latest
























just ask me if you want it drawn on PC or in paper i will be more than happy to =D


----------



## youlovegnats

I love it! Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome =]


----------



## betta lover1507

BettaGirl290 said:


> i can't see the photos at all.


i really don't know why am sorry i have an album you can look from there because other people could see my work.


----------



## jman828

Sure! Could you do two on paper?
















If you can only do one I understand.....you can pick one or both.
Thank you and your work is *AMAZING! *


----------



## LaLaLeyla

My betta? : D 
Pc please >w<


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i will get on it {=]


----------



## betta lover1507

jman828 said:


> Sure! Could you do two on paper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can only do one I understand.....you can pick one or both.
> Thank you and your work is *AMAZING! *


thank you =], i could do two though. and they are going to be on separate pieces of paper is that ok??


----------



## betta lover1507

LaLaLeyla said:


> My betta? : D
> Pc please >w<


i will do yours too ;]


----------



## betta lover1507

jman your beta's are finished:CT male








and here is your VT male








if you can't see them go here:
CT male:
http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Steel_Reaper/my%20betta%20fish%20drawings/?action=view&current=Jman828.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1224.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee364%2FSteel_Reaper%2Fmy%2520betta%2520fish%2520drawings%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DJman828CTmalebetta.jpg
VT male:
http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums...ish drawings/?action=view&current=Jman828.jpg

lala will have you drawings by tomorrow sorry i have to go somewhere i barley got those finished
i hope you like it =]


----------



## jman828

That is absolutely amazing!!! You have an amazing gift in art! Keep up the amazing work you're doing and thank you so much!
All the best!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome =]] la la will get on yours.


----------



## smellsfishie

wow, betta lover! Your drawing has really gotten good! Way to go!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks {=]
sorry lala i had no time today to get on earlier (because my cousin was downloading a map pack for black ops) but here he is: (i tried, the photo wasn't very clear)








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Steel_Reaper/my%20betta%20fish%20drawings/?action=view&current=bettadrawing3.png
i hope you like it =]] 
i really couldn't see his face either sorry


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Aww thanks so much! 
I love it >w<


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome =]] i think i put to much red on his bottom fin though =\


----------



## betta lover1507

am open again so just ask me =]


----------



## smellsfishie

Want to draw my bettas? Any or all...  I have 11 males.  They are all on my profile, or I can post a pic if you want.


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i will =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

i have finished smellsfishie:








http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee364/Steel_Reaper/my%20betta%20fish%20drawings/?action=view&current=Smellafishiesmalebetta.jpg
i hope you like it =]


----------



## smellsfishie

It's Tumult!!! Awwwww  Thank you! I love it.


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome =]]


----------



## smellsfishie

Feel free to draw any of my other bettas, too, if you want  No pressure! I know I owe you betta fish pics too!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks, and take you time (besides am not next on the list yet XP) i could start when i could do it because am taking care of baby betta's and am nervous and there a load of work sometimes, not just that i have to take care of 3 male betta's and a community (and the spawns) but i could get on it soon, also my bro should be coming out of the hospital


----------



## smellsfishie

You have a betta spawn?? Why is your bro in the hospital?


----------



## betta lover1507

yea there just hanging on the nest right now (i feel bad for the daddy so much work for him XP) it is a VT & HM spawn the mother is straw berry and the dad is my brothers male HM he is red s the whole spawn is red and pink then lol.

my bro he got a really sick and it just gets worse he has been gone for like an hour, but am not that scared i know he will be fine


----------



## smellsfishie

oh ok... glad he will be ok. 

Awww strawberry is so cute. I can't wait till they get bigger and you can show pics! How many babies do you think you have?


----------



## betta lover1507

thank you i love her so much too. well today i was bored so i counted them and there more than 100 babies o.0. my camera REALLY sucks so it is very hard to make out the babies i have vids though:
spawning:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGoLJHImivM 
the background is very loud so i would put down the volume
when there in eggs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTKVKD2z_9E
when there a day old (today):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr_N0QEuvso
camera sucks bad XP


----------



## betta lover1507

i actually have time right now so ama do another is that ok?


----------



## smellsfishie

yes, please do! Aww daddy fish is so cute. How did his fins get so tore up? Is that from Strawberry?


----------



## betta lover1507

no he dazed off and his fins got in the filter and straw berry was pecking at like "are you ok?" XP silly fish, he is getting better now he has a full time job ;-)


----------



## smellsfishie

ouch! Glad he is getting better.


----------



## betta lover1507

it is kinda funny because thats the same thing what happened to my male betta "lunar" but there healing. most of the males am feeding have torn fins. 2 by filter, the other let's just say this one female was just ... evil.
also do you know to cure pop eye?


----------



## smellsfishie

popeye can be caused by many things so treat for bacterial infection, fungus, and parasites (one at a time)... and see how it goes. Or you can do epsom salt.


----------



## betta lover1507

i finished this id one of my best drawings of betta's)


----------



## betta lover1507

ok thanks because my "little" brothers beta has Popeye
i will put it in photo bucket later am to lazy right now


----------



## smellsfishie

Cherub! Yay thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome =]]


----------



## FireKidomaru

Omg I totally forgot that I had asked for one! But I found him  I LOVE it!! If you ever get bored you can always draw more of mine  thanks again!!


----------



## fishy friend2

Look can you draw him for me?


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome fire kid anytime =]]

fishy friend would you like him in PC drawing or paper? also i haven't been on cause i was in wisconsin for a bit sorry ^_^"


----------



## fishy friend2

Paper please and thanks


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i will get on it :]]


----------



## betta lover1507

fishyfriend2 i will put in your drawing by tomarrow i already finished it


----------



## fishy friend2

Thanks


----------



## Flaretacious

Can you draw me Flirt please..  "I would like it on paper"


----------



## betta lover1507

fishy friend here is your dbt male: (sorry i was running low on red)








i drew him in a cup cause i though it was cute lol
i hope you like it =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

flaretacious ama get on yours, she some reason reminds me of my little strawberry lol


----------



## fishy friend2

Thanks it looks great thanks I love it


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome and anytime =]


----------



## Flaretacious

betta lover1507 said:


> flaretacious ama get on yours, she some reason reminds me of my little strawberry lol


I can't wait to see it  

I thought she was so pretty so I had to have her, Her tank sits right next to my other Male Betta's tank "Flare" she flirts with him all the time and the way she swims when she notices him watching its how she got her name. lol


----------



## betta lover1507

o wow lol XP silly fish by the way ama done:








i hope you like it =]


----------



## betta lover1507

anyone else?? ama open, also who ever i already drawn for i do not mind drawing again ;]]


----------



## Flaretacious

betta lover1507 said:


> o wow lol XP silly fish by the way ama done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like it =]


OH MY GOODNESS.... I love it.. thank you so much  "your a very good artist"


----------



## betta lover1507

anytime, and thank you =]]

fish friend2 did you ever think about spawning him? he is very pretty


----------



## betta lover1507

Dozzem said:


> I don't think so. He is a HM


dozzem is it ok if i redo ula, since i didn't do a great job, and i don't want you to think i didn't try. just tell me =D


----------



## betta lover1507

_*I guess no one wants drawings from me... i guess am not good enough
this is my update:*_


----------



## betta lover1507

here is my redo on ula:








hope you like it

*ALSO:* am going to be using color pencils AND CRAYONS because am missing some colors for color pencils


----------



## smellsfishie

You can do my fishies  I think you are good enough.. I see a LOT of improvement in your drawings, too! Would you draw my new guy?


----------



## Flaretacious

I think you are a very good artist.. can you draw me my newest betta? Hes a CT.. his name is DRAKON


----------



## betta lover1507

there soo cute >w< i do my best am starting on yours smells fishie, then yours flaretacious =]] thx for letting me


----------



## betta lover1507

am finished am uploading now =]


----------



## betta lover1507

here is smellsfishie: p.s. i had trouble doing him so he doesn't looked colored








and here is flaretacious DRAKON:







i hope you like them {=]


----------



## Flaretacious

I love it, thank you so much, you do such great work


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome =]], am happy you put as your avii, and anytime

it was a pleasure finally drawing betta's again for everyone else =]]


----------



## Flaretacious

I really enjoy other peoples art work and I think you do really nice work, everyone on here that has a drawing page has nice work. your very talented. DRAKON seems to be my favorite one out of all of my betta's I love them all but its just something about his colors.  <3

would you mind drawing one of Flare? and Lucky..? I don't think you had the opportunity to draw them, when you have the time of course.


----------



## Flaretacious

The first one is Flare, hes my VT and the other one is Lucky with is my other CT.


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i will get on it and thanks it means a lot =]]
btw do you have another photo of lucky? if you don't it is ok i will try my best


----------



## betta lover1507

ok flaretacious i finished flare:








i hope you like it =]]] oh for a suprise i did i mini cutie lol i wanted to so bad >w< :








i hope you like this one too ^_^ ama try to start again on lucky the picture is kinda complicated because his pose it is funny though, if you could i will like another photo


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i finished lucky i think it is pretty good:








here is lucky's mini:









i hope you like them =]] 

i just wanted to make cute small ones for no reason i willl stop making them


----------



## betta lover1507

am open again if you want me to draw PC, pencil/crayon, i will draw realistic or cartoon-ish 

just ask and post


----------



## Flaretacious

there so cute, deffenatly made me smile when I saw them... thank you. good job on lucky by the way, sorry I wasn't on when you posted that last message and I just got back on. but good job.. I like them both..  the mini"s are so cute..


----------



## smellsfishie

WOW you keep getting better and better!  I love my fish, and your minis are soooooooooo cute! They made me giggle!


----------



## betta lover1507

i atually just barley got this new method on the fin details =]] and thanks. some reason i wanted to add them XP


----------



## Foxell

Could you draw Jango? He''s my big baby and I've love to have a drawing of him 










Thanks!


----------



## Pitluvs

Can you do my boys?? I have tons of pics in my albums, you can pick whom you'd like to draw. I have a few of Ben but none of the others.


----------



## betta lover1507

okie-dokie

i will do them tomorrow, do you want cartonnish? or realistic?
i will check by tomorrow around 2:00 P.M. because i got school


----------



## missm83

Foxell said:


> Could you draw Jango? He''s my big baby and I've love to have a drawing of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 wow what a beautiful betta!


----------



## SassyBetta

oooo i dooo please.heres my new baby pomidor. idc what kind of pic whatever u feel like u cant see it in pic but his body scales shimmer the same pink as tail rays


----------



## betta lover1507

ok i will get on them when am at home

foxell i have some of him done already


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry for being late, school and cleaning slowed me down and finding the cam 
*but here they are:
pitluv's i think spidey was his name:








foxell's jango:








and sassy betta's pomidor:








sorry about not fully coloring tell me if you want me to re-color
but i hope you guys like them {=]
*


----------



## betta lover1507

am open just tell me, also i still can do the mini things, i still do digital also, and i do pencil and realistic

i might do more of your boys soon pitluvs


----------



## allilovesherbetta

*can u draw jumbali*


----------



## betta lover1507

ok am on it ^.^


----------



## betta lover1507

am done: here is jumbali








and here is jumbali"s mini:








sorry it was not the best
i hope you like it {=]


----------



## betta lover1507

also your pics where a bit blurry so i just did little parts from imagination


----------



## betta lover1507

am open again just ask, am really bored right now to, i could try to draw a snake, to a dog, cat, never tried a bird but i will do it, maybe a rabbit too and so on jusst ask


----------



## allilovesherbetta

thx there awesome and sorry i took them with my webcam


----------



## jman828

You're doing betta and betta D get it) work every single time you post a new one, still can't believe how good your drawings are!!! Keep it up!


----------



## betta lover1507

thx i have nothun right now to do, i meant when i get home,


----------



## betta lover1507

alliloversherbetta's it is ok, i just hope i got his colors right


----------



## betta lover1507

mister's mom i finished ghost ^-^ here you go i hope i got his colors right he is very pretty:








i hope you like it =]]


----------



## MistersMom

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## BellasMomma

I'd love for u to do my Violet! She looks quite blue in this pic, but she really is violet... :wink:


----------



## betta lover1507

she is soo cute i will start it in a hour, since my betta's are spawning right now i was just checking in


----------



## betta lover1507

ok am going to start it now, they've finished spawning


----------



## betta lover1507

am done with violet: 








and here is her mini ^-^:








i hope you like it =]]


----------



## Bluebell

You can really draw!  ill send u a pic of my fish soon for you to draw


----------



## Bluebell

I love your drawings!! wow! I will send a picture of my fish soon so you can draw him


----------



## betta lover1507

okay then ^-^ i have nothing to do


----------



## Foxell

I love your drawings! Could you draw Jango for me? :3

He's a double tail 









Thanks!  <3


----------



## BellasMomma

Thanks so much! I love it!


----------



## betta lover1507

bella'smomma your welcome 

foxell, silly i already drawn him on page 15 i think


----------



## Bluebell

*Picture of Prince Dory*










Please draw this for me! btw - u have great skill in drawing XD

thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507

am done with prince dory am going to upload now, i went through your pro cause i do not see the pic of him, and thank you :]]


----------



## betta lover1507

here is prince dory:








i hope you like it =]]]


----------



## Bluebell

I do like it!!  thaaanx!!!!


----------



## BettaGirl290

hee hee, could you do Rocketeer?(hes a Halfmoon dragon, and his mini, please~!) take your time for it, i can wait  (p.s. hes silver and red)


----------



## BettaGirl290




----------



## lillylark

Your drawings are really good!  If you want to try to draw Mowgli, give it a go. No biggie if not!


----------



## betta lover1507

i would love to do them  betta girl your first, sorry i haven't been on for 2 days, got caught up on castle crashers (i love that game XP)


----------



## betta lover1507

i have finished rocketeer mini:

















i hope you like it
lily lark i will start yours tomarrow


----------



## jman828

betta lover1507 said:


> i have finished rocketeer mini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like it
> lily lark i will start yours tomarrow


Haha, not mine but this is awesome!


----------



## betta lover1507

thx i just wanted to add the pokeball thingy XP


----------



## smellsfishie

I love your minis! So cute!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks smellsfishie ^-^


----------



## betta lover1507

am open, just ask if you want PC or hand drawn, then mini or realistic
i would be more than glad


----------



## betta lover1507

lillylark said:


> Your drawings are really good!  If you want to try to draw Mowgli, give it a go. No biggie if not!


OH MY GLOB, am soooo sorry i forgot about him i'll do it right away!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

i have finished =D i hope you like mowgli:








i hope you like it (=)


----------



## betta lover1507

now am open just ask me ^-^


----------



## lillylark

Hi bettalover, thanks for taking the time to do a drawing! Unfortunately I can't see the pic you posted for some reason? Would you mind uploading again?


----------



## betta lover1507

ok:








if you don't see this i guess i will do it the photobucket way (ugghh)


----------



## lillylark

Shoot, sorry, I still can't see it. Did you use the attachment tool at the bottom?


----------



## betta lover1507

ok, here:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2509&pictureid=19518
try this


----------



## lillylark

Wow, great job! You are a really good artist. Thank you!


----------



## lillylark

I looked at your other drawings from the link above and they are so good! Very impressive, you should be proud. Wish I could draw like that!


----------



## betta lover1507

thx =]]


----------



## betta lover1507

am open again, just ask and am really bored T-T i need something to do


----------



## betta lover1507

_i could do more than betta fish, am not good at drawing people i could draw any other animal
i will show you some random art i made:
























the first 2 are drawn in line paper because i made them at school XP i hope you likkeee

_


----------



## jman828

Still awesome!! What Grade are you in at school?


----------



## betta lover1507

am in 8th grade, but no friends there =[ am kinda happy am leaving that cruddy school to go to high school


----------



## jman828

8th Grade and you're doing all those betta drawings!!!!!?? WOW :O


----------



## betta lover1507

my mom is trying to find a high school SPECIFICALLY with an art program since my school cancelled art class 3 or 2 years ago


----------



## jman828

You don't need it!!!!!!!!! LOL :redyay::greenyay:


----------



## erinandares

I like your art, and even if you do have talent (which you do ;-) ), being in an art program at school can never hurt! I loved my high school art class. <3 If you would like to, you can draw my boy, Phaistos.


----------



## jman828

Erin, that is actually very true and bettalover's art is awesome so the art program will certainly help excel the skill even more! Good luck finding a school!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks you guys =]] but i will do Phaistos ;D i love his colors he is SUPER gorgeous i always wanted that color on one of my fishies


----------



## betta lover1507

but also am gonna be distracted with pre-spawning my betta's (yes *pre*-spawning) and i have school

but i will do my best as i could do =)


----------



## betta lover1507

Here is phiastos ;D i like it but the pencil was a bit light:








i hope you like it =]]


----------



## erinandares

Oh, my gosh, I love him!! His little face is soooo cute. >.< Thank you so much for drawing him for me.


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome erin =]]


----------



## fishy friend2

can you draw my betta please


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Holy crap thats a massive dorsal! I'm assuming he's a doubletail?  He's gorgeous!!


----------



## betta lover1507

very pretty i likeee  i will get on it


----------



## betta lover1507

fishy friend i have finished him, but i will upload it tomarrow


----------



## fishy friend2

BeautifulBetta said:


> Holy crap thats a massive dorsal! I'm assuming he's a doubletail?  He's gorgeous!!


yup he is a doubletail


----------



## fishy friend2

betta lover1507 said:


> fishy friend i have finished him, but i will upload it tomarrow


okay. thank you bl1507, i cant wait to see it


----------



## betta lover1507

here he is: (also he colors weren't blending so it dosen't look to good to me)









i hope you like it


----------



## Pitluvs

betta lover1507 said:


> sorry for being late, school and cleaning slowed me down and finding the cam
> *but here they are:
> pitluv's i think spidey was his name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i hope you guys like them {=]
> *


Awwee! I'm just seeing this now! I LOVE it, it's perfect!! <3


----------



## betta lover1507

your welcome, actually my parents have that one on there dresser XP


----------



## fishy friend2

betta lover1507 said:


> here he is: (also he colors weren't blending so it dosen't look to good to me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like it


it looks awesome! thank you so much for making it! your drawing is so good!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks =]] and your welcome


----------



## TielBird101

Do you think you could do Peach for me?


----------



## betta lover1507

as a mini? and i might get it done by tomarrow =]]
peach is very pretty, he is some morph as a orange dalamation?


----------



## TielBird101

Yes, please! ^.^ Thanks!!!
Thank you very much!  I'm not sure what he is but yeah he has a lot of spots like a dal.  This is one of his pics from when I first got him.


----------



## betta lover1507

ama start it today


----------



## TielBird101

Thank you again sooo very much!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

am done, sorry i kinda messed it up though:








i hope you like it {=]


----------



## TielBird101

He's ADORABLE!!! Thanks so much!!!!!!  Those eyes just make you wanna squeal!! XD They're so cute! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

thanks, heh i thought i messed him up and your welcome i could do realistic just FYI


----------



## TielBird101

Do you think you could?  You wouldn't mind doing that too? It's so adorable I just wanna squeeze it! XD


----------



## betta lover1507

okay =] i'll get started sorry it must've been a long respond


----------



## TielBird101

That's okay! ^.^ Take your time!


----------

